# Ariens 11528DLE



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Someone have this model for sale. It looks new. As it is not near my home, I have a few questions about this model. The motor is a Tecumseh Snow King OHV. As we don't see this motor often, I want to know if it is as reliable as a B&S engine ?
As Tecumseh is not now made, will it be difficult to find parts ? I also try to find the parts and service manual for the Tec Snow King OHV 11.5 hp.

Thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice machine and if that is a recent photo a good find indeed. I had an 8hp Tecumseh Snow King HMSK80 on my '95 MTD the engine performed very well up to the day I sold it in 2014. It preferred being started with the starter motor over the recoil but definitely outperformed the 254cc 12.5 lb-ft LCT I had on an Ariens Deluxe 28. I sold that one due to lack of EOD power. I prefer a large engine to bucket width ratio, that along with the 14 inch Ariens impeller make these late model Ariens machines throw very far right out of the box. The new LCT's in my experience (a few years at this point are 1 pull start engines wih proper maintenance), but likely are constructed of cheaper China materials as most newer snowblower engines including: Briggs(Ariens, Simplicity) Loncin(Toro) & Zongshen (MTD). Parts shouldn't be too hard to find, others that still have this engine can weigh in on that. Best of luck securing this quality Ariens beast and keep us posted.


----------

